# Newspapers



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you buy newspapers for your clients to read?

My wife was relaying a customers' tantrum the other day - that took place at a cafe she frequents.

The cafe in question does not provide free newspapers but often has a selection of magazines left by customers, and from mid-morning onwards there are often newspapers left by customers that are recycled.

The customer had a fit about the cafe not providing complimentary newspapers (but has since returned so the experience can't be all that bad!)

Do your customers 'expect' newspapers?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

We try to get newspapers in every morning. But quite often we run out of time before opening and don't get them. We haven't had any complaints yet, but people do like to have the newspapers there.

We never get anyone bring their own, and if they do, they don't leave it... stingy bastards :read:


----------

